# Miter saw station help



## farmerkev (Dec 4, 2009)

Im looking to build a new platform to hold my miter saw and support wood for cuts. I would like a little help with this, if anybody has pictures of their setups, I would LOVE to see them. 

Anyway, I have a 10" porter cable, and I kinda know what i want. two cabinets more or les, with a platform goin across that holds the mitersaw and supports wood during cutting. Im guessing that if its 5 feet from the blade to the end of one side of the supports it would support up to a 10' board if gravity decides to be on my side. bit if I use a long boards to make a frame for the whole unit should I worry about bowing/bending/warping over the years? My shop is in the basement and prone to lots of humidity.


----------



## chubbyhubby (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm looking for a good plan also. I'm not sure if this idea suits your needs, but I did see someone make their entire unit mount on a wall, via french cleats. It eliminates some of the potentially dead space underneath. It had supports left and right, t-track for stops, etc. If you find a good plan, please let us know. But in the end, it's probably not too difficult to come up with your own details, customized to your specific needs. CH


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Check mine. It may be a little more than you're looking for but it may give you an idea of what you don't want. It works OK for me.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/memb...cave/616-miter-saw-cabinet-works-fairly-well/


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 4, 2009)

Geoguy, thats similar to what I want, Im thinking it will basicailly look the same as yours from the tops of the doors up, but instead of one large base, have the top unit bolt to two shelf units, one located on both ends. If I was to use soemthing like pine, the long "left of saw" support section, would I need to worry about it warping over time or should I be going with a more hard wood?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Farmer,
If you check the local newstand, there has been several articles in the last couple of months on miter saw stands. I don't remember which magazines specifically, but I get Wood, American Woodworker, Woodcraft, Popular Woodworking, Shop News, and probably one of two I forgot. The ones they featured were pretty slick as far as features and pretty straightforward to build.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 4, 2009)

I pretty much sat down with a pencil and piece of paper and drew up something that I really like and will fit my shop/needs. I just need to make a decison on what wood to use.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 4, 2009)

If I was to use 2x4's in say an 8' length to buid a main table top, should I be worried about warping or twisting at all I use my miter saw a ton, and I dont want to build it only to have it come out of alignment after a while. Would I be better to rip down plywood into sections that I need?


----------



## jonlb (Dec 26, 2009)

This is mine. Its kind of like what you are talking about.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 4, 2009)

That is a very nice setup!:thumbsup:

I did some more googling, and some more drawing on my own and have a new plan that will work great I hope.


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

farmerkev said:


> That is a very nice setup!:thumbsup:
> 
> I did some more googling, and some more drawing on my own and have a new plan that will work great I hope.


Post some pics of the finished product. We're always looking for new ideas.


----------

